# Isle of Dog Royal Jelly Shampoo - price??



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Seems high to me....here's a liter for $29 and change:
http://www.amazon.com/Isle-Dogs-Coature-Shampoo-shedding/dp/B002LAS6Z8

I didn't factor in shipping from amazon, but I think I paid under $20 for the 250ml last time I bought it at a show....


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

And the price for 250ml on IOD's site is $22
http://www.iodogs.com/c-26-no-20-royal-jelly-shampoo.aspx


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

$24 is a little on the high side. Check out the IOD website for a local distributor and if you purchase enough products a VIP membership may pay for itself. 

Robert


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Can IOD be diluted? or is it only used "full strength" straight from the bottle?


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think IOD is a concentrate so I doubt if they would suggest diluting the product. Of course, their goal being to sell more product  That being said, I always dilute any shampoo upon applying to distribute it throughout the coat. IOD does recommend letting the shampoo sit in the coat for 2-5 minutes (my rep said up to 10 minutes) and I have found that it is worth the extra effort.

From the directions on the IOD bottle:

_Wet hair thoroughley, apply shampoo, lather and rinse to remove dirt excessive oils. For optimum results apply shampoo again, lather, and let sit in coat for 2-5 minutes. *Rinse thoroughly. *Condition if desired (with formula no. 50 or 51), then dry._

IOD does make a less expensive "groomers shampoo", although I've not used it I do know of several people who do their "first bath" with that to save a few $$ and use the No 20 for a "finish bath".

HTH,

Robert


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Can IOD be diluted? or is it only used "full strength" straight from the bottle?


I do dilute my IOD shampoos - I actually dilute all shampoos that I use on my dogs. But that is my preference based on the method I use - I don't usually "wet" the dog before applying the shampoo. That way I know where I got shampoo and how much I got there. So I dilute shampoos 1:10 or so - depending on consistency of the shampoo...

Erica


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^Great! That is good to know for the future! Thanks!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been using IOD products for years on the dogs I am currently showing and yes, they are pricey and no-do not dilute them. They rinse well and do a great job on the coats. I really love the Rolly Jelly shampoo!! I buy it by the gallon.


----------

